# Heart Pounding



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I am a goose man for sure but today I went on my first NODAK pheasant hunt with trained dogs. Got to the first PLOTS and we walked no more than 100 yards and flushed approx 40 birds. Mostly all hens. Walked about 40 more yards and a rooster went up and the guy that brought me got it. Another 60 yards and I got the next rooster. I don't know how many single hens I had flush within 5 feet of me but man that gets your heart pounding. I don't think that could ever get old. Had another rooster kick up about 15 yards from me but there was a hill or rise and I could not see on the other side of it so I passed on the shot. There was one other hunter in the area and I did not want to take the chance of him being on the otherside. It was a very nice rooster though. Most birds were spooky but a bunch were holding tight. Definitely put on some miles today. Also had another rooster go up and it crossed the fence which was posted land so I did not shoot since it was now in Private Airspace. Today kind of made me wish I went after pheasants a little more. Definitely an exciting sport.

On another note there was plenty of geese in the area. Lots of big boys. Too bad the season is closed. Also heard a lot of volleys in the distance so I suppose that was guys shooting ducks. Speaking of ducks I found a field with about 3 or so thousand in it. It would be nice to get after them but its time to pay back some lost time with the family. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Damnit CHOP! You keep to goose hunting and leave the roosters to me! :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tis the season for heart-attack flushes!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry Remmi but I think I am going to sell all my goose gear and make pheasant hunting my new thing!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Throw me a price PC. How about if you just give me the goose gear and I post how well your deeks do in action while your out nature walking..lol... If ya want another Pheasant huntit , let me know, I'll be heading south before it ends. Better do it now before the kid arrives, Cause after that , the next couple years, you'll be known on this site as Por k Chop Nanny.....j/k...lol


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am trying like h*ll to get caught up with work. I need to get out one of these afternoons for my final-final hunt!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Better do it now before the kid arrives, Cause after that , the next couple years, you'll be known on this site as Por k Chop Nanny.....j/k...lol


Nope I already have two little girls. They have not slowed me down. I try to take them scouting with me and I have a very understanting wife. Next year I think my oldest may be ready to start going on mild years. I was hoping to get her out this year but I could tell she was not ready. Thanks for the offer to hunt but I go to work in the morning and won't be home till 1 Jan. I may get out on the 2nd on last time. Good Luck!!


----------

